# OTR (Old Town Revival)-Cornelius, NC, 10-2-21



## DonChristie (Jun 8, 2021)

The OTR (Old Town Revival) committee has asked Hurricane coaster to show off our bicycles at their yearly event in Cornelius North Carolina on Saturday, October 2, 2021. This is a huge show in the streets of Cornelius with vintage and custom Motorcycles, Trucks, Cars and now Bicycles. This event is put on by the city and Foundation Moto, which is a custom motorcycle shop in Cornelius. They also want us to head their parade through town and an award will be given for the "Bad Ass Bicycle", chosen by them. This is going to be a great time and I hope all you Bike Heads come out!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> The OTR (Old Town Revival) committee has asked Hurricane coaster to show off our bicycles at their yearly event in Cornelius North Carolina on Saturday, October 2, 2021. This is a huge show in the streets of Cornelius with vintage and custom Motorcycles, Trucks, Cars and now Bicycles. This event is put on by the city and Foundation Moto, which is a custom motorcycle shop in Cornelius. They also want us to head their parade through town and an award will be given for the "Bad Ass Bicycle", chosen by them. This is going to be a great time and I hope all you Bike Heads come out!
> 
> View attachment 1426236



Heck I may bring motorcycles and bicycles! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 16, 2021)

I want to bump this up because OTR is about 2 weeks away! This event is going to be over the top with cool stuff! Bring a few nice riders to display and ride around! Hurricane coaster will be setup in the grass area about 2 doors down from the "Galway Hooker" restaurant/bar which is at the center of the event! Event starts at 3 pm and goes until 8. There will be bands, BMX demo, custom motorcycles, C10 trucks and our vintage bicycles! Should be a hoot! Hope to see everyone there! More details to follow.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 16, 2021)

I am planning on bringing a 1963 C-10 and a couple bikes! ....  Looks like I will be around good company .... 
Thank you @DonChristie for working this out .... Sounds Fun! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2021)

@DonChristie if we have display bikes will there be anyone watching them? Heidi and I plan on being there. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 19, 2021)

I assume there will always be someone at our area @Freqman1 . Im bringing the easy up for a place to sit at our bikes. Bring chairs. I plan on having eyes on our rides at all times! Looking forward to it!


----------



## phantom (Sep 19, 2021)

I think they also have a shrine there for Don.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 24, 2021)

For those of you who are going to show off your vintage bicycles at OTR in Cornelius on 10-2-21, here is some important info! The event is from 3pm to 8pm. Please have your bicycles setup before 3pm near Galway Hooker restaurant (17044 Kenton dr. Cornelius). The actual location  where we will be in the lower left dirt field in the attached pic. Look for the easy-up with the Hurricane coaster banner. Be there or be square!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 24, 2021)

phantom said:


> I think they also have a shrine there for Don.



Shrine? Huh! They want to rename the city after me! Ha! Lol


----------



## phantom (Sep 24, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> Shrine? Huh! They want to rename the city after me! Ha! Lol



Don Cornelius


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 26, 2021)

Hey @DonChristie .... I have an idea to run by you:  Since I will very likely be making the 3 1/2 hour drive as well as @Freqman1 and Heidi ....
What is the chance that the monthly Sunday Hurricane Coasters ride could happen on Sunday the 3rd (following the Cornelius show) ??
AND ... I hope that AFTER Saturday's Event is over .... Could we ALL meet up at the MAC'S BBQ there in Cornelius to Eat & Drink ??
Let me know if this idea works for you and the H.C.C. gang ...
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 27, 2021)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hey @DonChristie .... I have an idea to run by you:  Since I will very likely be making the 3 1/2 hour drive as well as @Freqman1 and Heidi ....
> What is the chance that the monthly Sunday Hurricane Coasters ride could happen on Sunday the 3rd (following the Cornelius show) ??
> AND ... I hope that AFTER Saturday's Event is over .... Could we ALL meet up at the MAC'S BBQ there in Cornelius to Eat & Drink ??
> Let me know if this idea works for you and the H.C.C. gang ...
> Cheers! CCR Dave



I am down for a ride Sunday! If you guys want to hang out til then, lets do it! Not sure about going to Macs saturday nite, lets see how we feel. Could be a long day. Maybe Macs after the ride on Sunday?


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 27, 2021)

I'd be down for a ride on Sunday! Not sure about going all the way back to Cornelius on Sunday for food, but I'm down with whatever the group wants. Maybe we can ride the South End light rail line Sunday and eat at Mac's Speed Shop, our favorite watering hole along the trail.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 27, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> I'd be down for a ride on Sunday! Not sure about going all the way back to Cornelius on Sunday for food, but I'm down with whatever the group wants. Maybe we can ride the South End light rail line Sunday and eat at Mac's Speed Shop, our favorite watering hole along the trail.



Hey @jimbo53  and @DonChristie .... my reference to gathering at Mac's Speed Shop BBQ is the one in Cornelius after the SAT cruise-in/car/truck/bike show.
I have a "Frequent Stay-er" deal at a motel across the street from the Mac's in Cornelius .... so I can walk (stumble) back to the motel. (J.K. ..... I can't drink beer any longer due to being on dialysis) BUT with moderation ... I CAN have their awesome BBQ Brisket!
That's something I could likely repeat on Sunday after the bike cruise-in .... but after that gathering I would need to drive home for 3 1/2 hours.
Let's see what kind of participation could be expected, I guess ... we can discuss this on Sat in Cornelius.
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2021)

I don't think Heidi and I will be able to stay through Sunday. I'm picking up a motorcycle and will have a trailer that I don't really care to be left parked on the street. Looking forward to seeing everyone Saturday! V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 28, 2021)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hey @jimbo53  and @DonChristie .... my reference to gathering at Mac's Speed Shop BBQ is the one in Cornelius after the SAT cruise-in/car/truck/bike show.
> I have a "Frequent Stay-er" deal at a motel across the street from the Mac's in Cornelius .... so I can walk (stumble) back to the motel. (J.K. ..... I can't drink beer any longer due to being on dialysis) BUT with moderation ... I CAN have their awesome BBQ Brisket!
> That's something I could likely repeat on Sunday after the bike cruise-in .... but after that gathering I would need to drive home for 3 1/2 hours.
> Let's see what kind of participation could be expected, I guess ... we can discuss this on Sat in Cornelius.
> Cheers! CCR Dave



Well, in that case let's eat some Barbeque Sat after the OTR!


----------



## KAM (Sep 29, 2021)

Hello, thinking of showing a vintage bicycle at this event. Where will parking be for the people that show their vintage bicycles? Will it be with our stuff? Just trying to get a game plan on things. I have never been to this event. Thanks


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 29, 2021)

KAM said:


> Hello, thinking of showing a vintage bicycle at this event. Where will parking be for the people that show their vintage bicycles? Will it be with our stuff? Just trying to get a game plan on things. I have never been to this event. Thanks



We have never been to this event either. Not sure what to expect. I am planning on arriving at 2pm so I can unload, setup and eventually park somewhere. Wish i could give you more detail but i have not got it. Hope you make it out! Should be a good time!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2021)

I've never been there either but like Don says we'll figure it out! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 30, 2021)

Here are some event details I just received. The Hurricane booth is #1 on Vendor row! Be sure to arrive no later than 2 pm. Check it out!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2021)

On our way!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 2, 2021)

Locked and loaded! Something about a bike show?!!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 3, 2021)

What a great event and always a pleasure seeing everyone! There was some eye candy there for sure! Good times!!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 3, 2021)

More pics


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 3, 2021)

And the motorcycles!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 3, 2021)

THANKS DON FOR ALL THE SUPER NICE PICS


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 3, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> And the motorcycles!
> 
> View attachment 1489072
> 
> ...



Great pics, Don! What a great day to enjoy with all my bike friends! Perfect weather brought lots of people out to enjoy the cars, motorcycles, bikes, 2 bands and local craft beers.
A special shout-out to Carley (14 years old) and Doug (age unknown 🙄) Moss’es father/daughter project, a 1941 Schwinn DX Excelsior tribute custom.


----------

